# Scored a Globe Slicer



## smokewagon (Apr 8, 2012)

About 20 years ago my bother in law bought a used slicer from a deli for $25.  The deli had been in business (at that time) for about 40 years.  He brought the slicer home, used it twice and put it in his basement where it sat for the next 20 years.  Yesterday, I picked it up.  

This is a Globe Gravity Feed slicer, Model 150.  On their website, there is no mention of it and a quick search of eBay shows two replacement parts and no manual.  It easily weighs 75lbs, is white enamel and looks to be realllly old.  Except for some dried grease in places that probably never got cleaned, it almost perfect.  It has a built on shapener, and one of the wheels is broken, but other than that....

I have asked Globe Equipment for a guestimate of when it was built based on the serial number and a manual.  I started cleaning it today...

What is the best cleaner to remove grease and build up that has dried for 20+ years?  

I'm planning some BBB, pastrami and a corned beef.....  can't wait.  From watching craigslist, these things in this condition go for over 500 bucks.  A comparable model new is $3800 on line.....  I think I got a good deal.... free!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's hard to beat FREE..... congrats! I'm looking for a slicer myself but I'm sure I won't find a deal like that. Enjoy...


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

Which parts are you trying to clean ..?  we used to dis assemble our slicers in a cheese shop and ya know regular wash in dawn and rinse well ..
Motor parts that come in no contact with food .. I am sure my husband .. an industrial Mechanic  would say brake cleaner rinse and re grease.

AWESOME SCORE ..  I have a cheap one now .. but it works well and I am happy with it


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

Ohh I forgot to add .. anything coming in contact with food we used mineral oil on


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Lucky you!!!!

I once owned a Hobart autimatic slicer, but like an idiot I sold it!!!
The new ones sell for about $6,000 nowadays!!!!

Enjoy the slicer!!!


~Martin


----------



## smokewagon (Apr 9, 2012)

Bit of an update.  Between last night and today, I tore the slicer down as far as I felt comfortable with, without a manual.  I cleaned everything I could touch with anything from acetone to SOS pads.  Ruined a couple tooth brushes, too.  I'm sure, positive really, that it had never been cleaned like that before.  There was dried meat juice in places I'm sure had never seen the light of day.  I put oil in the places that get oil, grease in places that get grease and touched up the blade a bit.

Now to brine up some BBB....

I also got a reply from Globe Equipment Co.  They say the Model 150 was made between 1950 and 1954.... At minimum a couple years before I was born, and they no longer have any literature on the it.  IF anybody has idea on how to get a manual for it, I sure would appreciate it


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 9, 2012)

once again anything that touches food .. use mineral oil


----------



## smokewagon (Apr 9, 2012)

RitaMcD said:


> Which parts are you trying to clean ..?  we used to dis assemble our slicers in a cheese shop and ya know regular wash in dawn and rinse well ..
> Motor parts that come in no contact with food .. I am sure my husband .. an industrial Mechanic  would say brake cleaner rinse and re grease.
> 
> AWESOME SCORE ..  I have a cheap one now .. but it works well and I am happy with it


How do you post pics.... It's all put back together now, but I can post one of the whole shebang.....


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2012)

To post a picture from your pc use the button in the toolbar that looks like a picture just to the left of the filmstrip and you can upload directly from your pc

If you have a restaurant supply store or a Bass Pro Shop you can pick up food grade silicone spray. This in my opinion is better than mineral oil because it does not attract dust and dirt.


----------

